# THE BIG CHANGE for the Northeast!!!



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

First good morning gentlemen and ladies. I was starting to wonder if this was going to be a year without snow. Then I looked at the forcast over the next week and couldnt help to notice that in a week or so that in the Northeast we will not be getting out of the 20'S!!! This almost guarantees us snow in the next week and a half! payup :bluebounc


----------



## bgingras (Jan 16, 2004)

The weather for Fri, sat and Sun shows 50's again for here...no snow...I'm starting an addition this week...never would have done one this early in the year. I'm afariad to see the heat this summer if this keeps up!


----------



## jgsxr750 (Feb 16, 2006)

hopefully we will get some snow. Need to make some$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

they said on the news it wont get cold until atleast next week


----------



## GetMore (Mar 19, 2005)

I would have figured that me not having my plow ready would ensure we got sone, but it seems to have been the opposite this year.
I just got the plow all wired back up and hooked up to the truck today, so I've done my part now!


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

I,m wondering if it will snow at all,let alone in the next week.I hope so soon this is very unseasonably warm weather we have had here in mass. this weekend.I,m starting to hear alot of guys that plow buy the hour or inch worry about not making any money this winter with out some bad weather soon.Whats everyone else thinking about the snowless winter so far will it change?


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Ya i was hoping to put some toys in the new truck over the winter with the money I would make. So far the only thing I have done is put miles on it. Can't even go snow mobiling up north. Should break out the jetskis again.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Mysticlandscape;348779 said:


> Ya i was hoping to put some toys in the new truck over the winter with the money I would make. So far the only thing I have done is put miles on it. Can't even go snow mobiling up north. Should break out the jetskis again.


Jet ski's in January..Let me tell you, you could, I was up a lake Winnipeg today and there is no ice on it at all.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Yea I agree with you all. It looks promising in a week or so but thats if they are right and they are almost never right. There is nothing left to do but hope for snow and even that is getting old.


----------



## sawbones25 (Nov 12, 2005)

10 day outlook for my area shows more of the same. 
Sunday the 14th had a high of 74 with chance of showers. 

I think I'm going to get into the waterproofing business. We haven't gone more than two days without getting an inch or two of rain since September. My backyard is a mud pit.


----------



## BPK63 (Sep 6, 2006)

I just saw on a news program that in the 30 or something like that years they have been keeping records, the latest it has gone before any snow is January 26th.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

That is some how reasuring. I will look foward to the end of the month then.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Forecast for us through 1 15 07 is warm with rain. That will close out half of january, soooooo, its not looking too good in the payup department for us sno pros!:realmad:


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

Local weather tonight (Nbc 30) said a big pattern change is in the works. He said the rain storm this weekend will usher in the cold air and it could stay a while. He also said there is an increasing chance of storms riding along the jet steam next week possibly giving us the best chance for snow so far.


----------



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

Hey JeepPlow18, What do you do during the summer? I too am in Sparta! Looking for work? I've got some-- Let me know, I'm looking for people. Where do you work now?


----------



## tkahike (Dec 22, 2006)

JeepPlow18;349193 said:


> That is some how reasuring. I will look foward to the end of the month then.


Well there where flurries in town today. Should have just plowed the leaves


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

srl28;349347 said:


> Hey JeepPlow18, What do you do during the summer? I too am in Sparta! Looking for work? I've got some-- Let me know, I'm looking for people. Where do you work now?


Yea I am just doing this for the winter. I work at Stop and Shop and im also a waiter. But if you do have some summer work then that would be great, I could definitly do that.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

tkahike;349792 said:


> Well there where flurries in town today. Should have just plowed the leaves


What town do you live in? and yea I was definitly conceidering the leaves. LOL


----------



## tkahike (Dec 22, 2006)

Andover. But I grew up in Sparta, and still have a house there.


----------



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

Hey jeepplow18, send me your email address. I really want to to talk about the spring and summer work! I really needs someone new this year. Thanks!


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

[email protected]


----------

